# How do you figure out the bloodline?



## Ausra (Jul 14, 2018)

How do you guys determine your dog's bloodline? I've seen so many refrences to multiple types of bloodlines, but know nothing of them. 
We've never registered our dogs; didn't think it was necessary since their rescues and breeding wasn't on our minds. (I honestly don't even know how to,start) 8 months ago our male ate through our wooden door and got it on with our female 😭 they produced some beautiful pups! She had 10; 5 females and 5 males. Basically she had 5 sets of twins. Two brindles, two reds, two,fawns and to our surprise two tri colors. We kept a beautiful bridle boy and he is 8 months old and 58lbs. Bloodlines and registries are so new to me. I've been told that in order to produce tri colors both dogs need to be of old bloodline. Is there a way to find out what bloodline they are? Is registering your dog just mainly for breeders?


----------



## Bulldoggin' (Jan 24, 2018)

If they're rescues you can't register them... they're mutts.


----------



## Ausra (Jul 14, 2018)

I didn't know that. I appreciate that you answered my question but you don't have to call my dogs mutts. A simple answer would of sufficed. Thanks!


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Ausra said:


> I didn't know that. I appreciate that you answered my question but you don't have to call my dogs mutts. A simple answer would of sufficed. Thanks!


I don't know where to even start. You need to do a lot of reading and learning. Mutts is not a derogatory term it simply means a mixed breed dog. None of your dogs are any one breed they are all mixed breed dogs like my mutts. Without knowing the lineage of the dogs ancestors it is impossible for anyone to know what the mix is. Please get the dogs and pups neutered and stop bringing more mutts into the world. The animal shelters are filled with them everywhere. PLEASE educate yourself so you can help with the problem instead of contributing to it.

Joe


----------



## Ausra (Jul 14, 2018)

And you can tell my pups are mixed how? I'm educated on this topic trust me. I've been rescuing and rehoming these dogs for nearly a decade from irresponsible owners. I didn't want a lecture, but I appreciate it. Sucks my stay on this forum was short lived.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Ausra said:


> And you can tell my pups are mixed how? I'm educated on this topic trust me. I've been rescuing and rehoming these dogs for nearly a decade from irresponsible owners. I didn't want a lecture, but I appreciate it. Sucks my stay on this forum was short lived.


What sucks is that you don't stay on the forum and do some reading to educate yourself. Rescuing and rehoming dogs has nothing to do with knowing a dogs breed. Remember, it was you who came here asking your dogs bloodline. If you were knowledgeable in this subject you wouldn't be asking.

Joe


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

Ausra said:


> And you can tell my pups are mixed how? I'm educated on this topic trust me. I've been rescuing and rehoming these dogs for nearly a decade from irresponsible owners. I didn't want a lecture, but I appreciate it. Sucks my stay on this forum was short lived.


If you don't know the lineage and blood in your dogs then they're mixes. Especially if they are rescues. If you were educated about the topic you wouldn't be so offended by the prior posts.

I'm sorry that your stay will be a short one. There's a lot of great information here and some people willing to help teach those willing to learn. None of the prior posts were meant to offend but we tend to speak the truth here, some are just more blunt about it than others.

Your dogs are mutts, as are mine and I'm proud to say that. Your breeding was admittedly irresponsible and if you are truly into rescue and rehoming you should understand the need to spay/neuter. I wish you would stick around and instead of being defensive seek to learn and become more educated. If you choose to still leave, good luck with your litter.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Ausra there is no need to be offended by the common terminology used amongst breeders and pure bred enthusiasts. While I have two pure bred and registered for a lesson, I admittedly have a mutt myself from our local pit bull rescue. 

We used the term mutt in reference to any dog that has unknown lineage, i.e., no pedigree that's able to be referenced for a source of the dogs ancestors. If you've rescued any dog in any length of time, you'll know that just because you may know the house or neighborhood, or even the person from where the dog came from, that doesn't mean you know it's background or lineage, thus making it a mutt. 

As for your ill response to those who answered your questions, whether you were looking for a lecture or not, sometimes that's what's necessary to educate someone who is not receptive to learning or knowledgeable about a subject, especially when they initiate the conversation. 

To own this breed requires a very thick skin, and if you get upset about someone saying your dogs are mutts because they're not pure bred, then be prepared for a lot more hurt feelings along the way in this life. 

Now, to answer your question young pup, you cannot register a rescue or adopted shelter dog because there is simply no paperwork to prove lineage, therefore there is nothing to register. Registration is simply to track the bloodlines of pure bred dogs. Each time a litter is whelped, the litter is registered under the sire and dam of the litter, thus helping to build the family tree. 

This is also purposeful in ensuring that there is no inbreeding, at least not too close up. 

If you chose to stay after your outburst, maybe you'll have learned something. If I've posted and you're no longer here, then maybe someone else will find it useful.


----------



## Bulldoggin' (Jan 24, 2018)

ThaLadyPit said:


> This is also purposeful in ensuring that there is no inbreeding, at least not too close up.


That is the first time I've ever heard that...

Infact inbreeding and line breeding are a super common practice. It's how you maintain a gene pool and lock in traits...

Bro/sis sire/daughter aunt/nephew uncle/niece dam/son breeding have produced the best dogs... every breeder worth his salt has line and inbred dogs....


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Bulldoggin' said:


> ThaLadyPit said:
> 
> 
> > This is also purposeful in ensuring that there is no inbreeding, at least not too close up.
> ...


You are absolutely right. What was I thinking when I typed this out while sitting at the laundromat because my dryer doesn't work, watching my kids run around playing, among other things. I stand corrected.


----------



## Bulldoggin' (Jan 24, 2018)

ThaLadyPit said:


> Bulldoggin' said:
> 
> 
> > ThaLadyPit said:
> ...


You're welcome. Just want the right information passed not misinformation.


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Well I have nothing to add just stand by other statements. Its unfortunate if you don't stick around there is a huge knowledge base here and you could learn alot. Hopefully regardless you can find an informative place that you feel comfortable to expand your knowledge.


----------



## MissApbtOzziGirl (Jul 2, 2018)

If your dog/s are down from those of pedigree titled dogs, the way their bred, whom and the yard they come from. That's how you know 🙂


----------



## Old_Blood (Jan 10, 2008)

I thought rescues spayed and neutered dogs before adoption what is this world coming to! 

You determine bloodline by looking at what the predigree is comprised of. If you're dogs are rescues / not registered then you can't know the bloodline. 

I would do a lot more research people will tell you all types of misinformation. To produce tan point a dog doesn't need to be from old bloodlines. Both parents simply need to carry it. Literally it is potentially possible for a Lab x Pit Bull to produce "tri".


----------

